# Netzwerk > Linux als Server >  Dovecot Virtual vs. System User

## Mr.Burns

Hallo,

ich muss leider meinen Kopano Server ablösen und werde das wohl mit einem Postfix, Dovecot, Nextcloud Bundle auf Ubuntu machen. Auf dem System werden fünf User aktiv sein.
Was wäre die bevorzugte Variante für die Einrichtung des Dovecot, System User oder Virtuelle User (insbesondere aus der Perspektive Sicherheit)?

Die Doku sagt, es wäre nicht wirklich ein Unterschied.



> Users are often categorized as being either system users (in /etc/passwd) or virtual users (not in /etc/passwd). However from Dovecot's point of view there isn't much of a difference between them. If a passwd lookup and a SQL lookup return the same userdb information, Dovecot's behavior is identical.


Was mich etwas verwirrt weil ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen bin, dass bei der Verwendung von Virtuellen Usern diese eben nicht im System vorhanden sein müssen und dann auch keine UID/GID haben.
In diesem HOWTO wird in der userdb eine UID/GID mit angegeben:



> /var/vmail/auth.d/<domain>/passwd
> 
> <user>@<domain>:{SSHA}xxxx:5000:5000::/var/vmail/<domain>/<user>::userdb_quota_rule=\
> *:storage=5G userdb_acl_groups=PublicMailboxAdmins


Ist das dann die des Users / Gruppe vmail, der bei der Einrichtung verwendet wird?

Grüße
Mr.Burns

----------


## DrunkenFreak

> Was wäre die bevorzugte Variante für die Einrichtung des Dovecot, System User oder Virtuelle User (insbesondere aus der Perspektive Sicherheit)?


Sicher ist, was du besser kannst. Ich persönlich setze auf virtuelle Benutzer. Muss man sich eben keine Gedanken um den Rest machen.




> Ist das dann die des Users / Gruppe vmail, der bei der Einrichtung verwendet wird?


Ja.

----------

